# I LOVE MY WIFE!! (a garage sale story)



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

While I was at the Ed "Big Daddy" Roth Memorial Car Show in Indiana my wife was with her Mother at an auction. They went to one of her Mothers friends house also because they were having a garage sale. My WONDERFUL Wife spotted two boxes and asked how much. Before I tell you how much here are some pictures of what was in the boxes:
TYCO US-1 Trucking track and TYCO regular track









AFX Devils Ditch track









More in next message,
Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Now the slots*

Here are the US-1 Trucking trucks:









TYCO Indy cars:









Please note the completeness and unbroken condition!

TYCO Vettes and Mustang:









More in next message!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Aurora slots!*

Ferrari and Porsche:










Devils Ditch trucks:









Speed Steer Truck:









They added a guide pin to make it a slot truck. I'll try it and see how it worked.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*And Rokar*

Vette:









How much would you pay for all this? 

Answer in next message!:devil: 

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*How much was all that?*

*FREE!!!!!!!!*

When my wife asked how much the woman replied "Just take it, I just want it out of here"

*WOO-HOO!!!*

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

[email protected]#$%^&*))(*&&&#@!! daaammnnn!! I am jealous!! you will have to do house work , sew, cook, wash clothes and clean as a payback for your wife huh? 

Wes


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I see guitars in the back! Rock n Roll!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great haul. I was out all day today tag saleing and junk diving an found nothing. 

The thing that is really frustrating me is that when I was doing HO exclusively I was finding 1/43rd stuff everywhere. Now that I am doing HO and 1/43rd, I can't find either.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

mtyoder said:


> I see guitars in the back! Rock n Roll!


Oh yeah, my AGI Lace Rat Fink guitar w/Rat Fink amp:









And my Harmony H82CR "Strat" copy:









BTW - The Harmony was another garage sale find. $15.00 

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice finds...
You have to turn over a lot rocks to find a nugget........


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Lucky b&%*&rd and so cool wife indeed, great find for such a low price...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice score!

Like the guitars, I'm a musician too.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great finds! You owe your wife big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yowza! that's awesome...

--rick


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

that's one in a million. Conrats to you. You at least owe your wife a dinner out of this!


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Kiss your wife for me ! ( a french kiss..)


----------

